# upgrade from release candidate



## Diablotin (Oct 25, 2009)

Hi,

That's my first post here. I came from Windows world but i have some little background on debian. I want to try FreeBSD cause i'm realy curious.

There is my question.

I want to download FreeBSD, but i don't know if i must install version 7.2 or 8 RC1.
is it more easy to upgrade from 7.2 to 8.0 or 8.0 RC1(or RC2) to the final release of the operating system ?

Iknow it is a noob question, but that's what i am ! ! 

thak you !


----------



## darcsis (Oct 25, 2009)

8.0-RC1 is usable now and comes with some new features that 7.x does not have. You can download the dvd iso and install it. But after all, you'd better take a look at the installing procedures before you start, especially for new comers to the FreeBSD world


----------



## Diablotin (Oct 25, 2009)

darcsis said:
			
		

> 8.0-RC1 is usable now and comes with some new features that 7.x does not have. You can download the dvd iso and install it. But after all, you'd better take a look at the installing procedures before you start, especially for new comers to the FreeBSD world



Ok thanks a lot ! ! but what about upgrading to the 8.0 final release ? Is it easy or realy easy ?


----------



## DutchDaemon (Oct 25, 2009)

http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/handbook/updating-upgrading.html


----------



## fronclynne (Oct 25, 2009)

*Or rolling up on one cheek.*



			
				Diablotin said:
			
		

> Ok thanks a lot ! ! but what about upgrading to the 8.0 final release ? Is it easy or realy easy ?



Following instructions is paramount, but based on past experience it should be about as difficult as lifting one leg to fart.


----------



## Diablotin (Oct 25, 2009)

ok thanks. good read for the bed


----------

